# Looking for Weave Poles



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a set of weave poles for the backyard? This is going to be my Christmas present I'm looking for something moderately reasonable in price. I've looked on the web and I see there are different types too. Both of my dogs are in Agility now and they can both perform weaves with no problem as long as the poles are open somewhat. We are stuck there so I want to practice at home. Other than this we are ready to compete and I can hardly wait!

thanks

Pam


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you tried J and J dog equipment? They might have some.
I think they're at www.jandjdog.com


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought mine from Agility Works in Northern California a few years ago and have been very happy. They have changed the style a bit, but I have seen the new ones, the club I train at got some. They are even easier to setup than mine!!! The shipping would be the one thing I am not sure about... But I did a lot of searching and this was the best price for me at the time, but I did not have to ship them too far.

I have also bought equipment from http://www.jjdog.com/, they sell weave poles too, but I have never seen them in person

GREAT plans on making your own
http://www.instantagility.com/2008/05/05/adjustable-channel-weave-poles/

Good luck o your training and finding some poles!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought mine from a vendor at a trial. They were actually cheaper than the set I bought online and much better made too.

Can you contact the vendors who provide trial equipment in your area? Lots of times you can pick up equipment orders at a trial and save on shipping. 

Weave poles are a great investment.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I found a pair on e-bay for about 40 bucks.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.affordableagility.com/

Free shipping until the 11th!

-S


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Another way to go cheaply - and trust me I know cheaply - is to go to Tractor Supply or one of those home improvement places. they sell these 4 ft. high stick in the ground white plastic fence posts for a couple bucks each. Layout your tape measure and space them out - and they travel real nice also.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a place called Mark's Agility Equipment near Toledo OH that sells agility equipment. We got our channel weaves from there. I think ours were around $350.00. 

We also have the stab in the ground type but after a run or two they started leaning and having to be reset. I also got tired of measuring each time I set them up. 

With our channel weaves we can set half up in our basement and practice indoors in the winter too. 

http://www.marksagilityequipment.com/


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> http://www.affordableagility.com/
> 
> Free shipping until the 11th!
> 
> -S


I like the afforadable agility products too - I have a set of their weave poles - I have four sets of three poles - which make them VERY portable. I do find that with my younger (wild) boy I have to nail them down in the summer when we're working weaves - but they store easily and I can bring them inside piece by piece if I want to...

Erica


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

With Christmas presents, I never want the cheap option  (That's how I got my beautiful J&J jumps from darling hubby). 

If it were me, I would go with the Max 200 version- we have about 8 -10 sets at our club, and they hold up beautifully to indoor and outdoor use, and careful or not so careful handling- -- and tons and tons of use (at least 40 dogs a day).


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Affordable Agility's weave poles are pretty good. I don't need to put in any stakes at all for Dusty, but Boo needs a stake at EVERY POLE and I need to go through and put them back in every time he goes through. They're decent for the price, though.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes I was thinking I need the ones with the stakes as I can't imagine the set not gettng knocked over in the backyard.

Anyone have any opinion on the weave-o-matic style vs. the poles that will not flex? Also what about the channel weaves?

I am leaning toward the Affordable Agility site so far....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine from Agility Works have the ability to stake in, but I do not need to use stakes. They are pretty stable on their own, my boys both hit them pretty hard.

I don't train weave-o-matics, I used a combo of channel weaves and then backchaining for the finish. My steel based weaves are not channel weaves, I had to use stick in the ground. If I was able to go back in time and get another set I would spend more money and get the channel style weaves.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Weave-a-matic or channel poles on bases get pretty annoying because unless they're really well-made they won't stay where they're supposed to, and eventually you need to be training on straight poles that won't move. It's easier to just use stick-in-the-ground poles if you are training with WAM or channel.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it reasonable then to just train on the straight poles only? Since I am going to order this online I want to make the best choice possible as I'm sure I wont be returning anything like this. In class they train Weave-o-matic style but as I said, we are at a roadblock where they will both weave as long as the poles are open somewhat. Otherwise, they both balk at it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

When I was teaching channel weaves I got to the same spot. They were so close, but not totally straight. They could also hit them well at angles. At that point I went to back chaining to teach the straight line. First I started with 2 poles, then 4, 6, 8, 10, 12 it went pretty quickly for me. I think I added two poles each day. I plan on teaching my pup the same way when she gets to that point.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My older dog was taught on straight up poles. Right now I'm re-training using a combination of channels and 2x2s because he has no drive through the weaves. I'm pretty sure that is at least in part to being taught with straight up.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is why I like starting with the channel method. I think it really teaches them to drive through the poles, as well as teaching them their entries.

You can see some clips of Sammy weaving in this video. Also when he is doing the weaves in the backyard (one is in slow mo) those are the weaves I got from Agility Works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaE_t8PzMN0


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

pb1221 said:


> Is it reasonable then to just train on the straight poles only? Since I am going to order this online I want to make the best choice possible as I'm sure I wont be returning anything like this. In class they train Weave-o-matic style but as I said, we are at a roadblock where they will both weave as long as the poles are open somewhat. Otherwise, they both balk at it.


If you are buying a set of channels with a metal base you can also get the bendable knuckles later if you think your dog is having a problem with two different methods or you find you prefer W-O-M style.
I know Max 200 sells them, http://www.max200.com/max_storefront/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=335 ,
I have both.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My lab started on channels but we were taught the "running weave" style and she just would not pick up speed through them. I think we closed them too fast too. 

At my new facility I train at I put her in a weave class. I was amazed how quick she got being retaught with new method. My trainer said at home to keep them open just a small amount as it does increase speed and understanding. Muscle memory is the key. We only practice straight in class and of course at trials. 

I bought channel weaves so I can be flexible about whether I want them open or closed. The weaves I got from Mark's as I stated earlier can be staked down. We do outside as my yard is not flat. The other thing nice about Mark's is he can do them in sections of 3 so you can have smaller sections for training at no extra cost. In fact if he ships them they come in 3's. I love my weave poles. I currently have a section of 6 in my basement to train my young dog during the winter. Easy storage. I love them.


----------

